# c & cc site for a weekend break



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

We want to get away with the boys this weekend, but after Christmas, money is tight!

Can anyone suggest a nice cheap site, within 100 miles or so of Grimsby, that has good walks and other free/cheap activities nearby?? Pref c & cc certified site, as we are members.

We were thinking peak district, yorkshire moors or yorkshire dales...? unless someone can suggest otherwise.

Cheers.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Plenty of walks from here. I know the area, but not the site:
C&CC CS
Mr & Mrs Young, Greenacres, Netherbooth, Edale, Hope Valley, Derbyshire S33 7ZH. [Tel:~01433 670375]
3.2 acres, level, mv waste pt, wc, showers, el pts. 
Open Jan-Dec.

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dave

We always end up in the hope valley!! Really wanted to go somewhere different.

Thanks anyway for your post.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mr E W Stead, Crossdale, Farfields, Lockton, Pickering, North Yorkshire Y018 7NQ. [Tel:~01751 460228]
3½ acres, level/gentle slope, 4 el pts. 
Open Jan-Dec. Site fee D/E

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You been here before Dave?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Snelly,

No, selected purely from your requirements and "map intelligence". Right next door to Fox & Rabbit pub. Nice walks in the area. Handy for Scarborough. Check currency of site if interested as I'm not a C&CC member.

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?lat=54.2831&lon=-0.703&scale=25000&icon=x

Dave
Working pictures processed from Ordnance Survey mapping - will delete soon.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

We are off to Boroughbridge N Yorks - just off A1. A Club site with plenty to do around about - there maybe space if you enquire.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Snelly,

Satellite image of site posted in case you were unfamiliar with this functionality within the map link I posted. Not sure how old the photo is, nor whether it now is a "full" site from a past C&CC 5-van CS or vice versa!

Pub: http://www.foxandrabbit.co.uk/map.htm










Here are other possibilities in the area. I have excluded open CLs as you implied you were not a CC member:
http://home.btconnect.com/yed/
http://www.bettonfarm.co.uk/html/caravanning/index.php
or, more expensive: http://sthelenscaravanpark.co.uk/dawnay/Caravan/StHelens.html

Dave


----------

